# wanting real info on suplements



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

hello everyone!


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

what are your stats?

how long have you been training?

whats your diet like?

what supplements do you u use?


----------



## ABED23 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello mate


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the bored, We have a supplements section in which there is probably some 'real info'.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to UK Muscle :thumb:


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi bigsmurf, im 27 5.7 11,1/2 stone been doing weight training for about 2 years i try eat as clean as possible, getting slightly frustated, do you reckon thats an excuse to try supplements.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

post your daily diet mate as this will help out more as diet is the key to growing mate.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

sorry i forgot to mention i have had cyclone, whey protein, creatine but not consistant with it,


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

breakfast, 3 boilde eggs two rounds of brown toast

snack, banana, protein shake or i have bag of nuts fruit or chicken sandwich

dinner, tuna with rice some fruit

tea, chicken and rice or fish or lamb mince brown pasta

before bed protein shake.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I laid it out so its easier to understand. what weight of rice/pasta/chicken are you having? i would add some 75-100g oats in to meal 1. plus i would aslo add another meal in there in the afternoon.

meal 1 3 boilde eggs two rounds of brown toast

meal 2 banana, protein shake or i have bag of nuts fruit or chicken sandwich

meal 3 tuna with rice some fruit

meal 4 chicken and rice or fish or lamb mince brown pasta

meal 5 protein shake


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

i always have just one chicken breast and about 75g of rice or brown pasta.

i train every other day i have a gym at home if you have room do it its cheaper, lol.

i train for a hour do you reckon thats enough.


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

dailos81 said:


> i always have just one chicken breast and about 75g of rice or brown pasta.
> 
> i train every other day i have a gym at home if you have room do it its cheaper, lol.
> 
> i train for a hour do you reckon thats enough.


if you up your food intake you''ll gain alot more. have a look around the gaining weight section for some ideas on diets. whats your training plan look like?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

as said above you diets a little weak do some research mate and it wont take much to sort it. then you will start growing


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the advice on me diet, my training plan is all just upper body, chest back shoulder biceps triceps stomach i have a rowing machine i do ten to 20 minutes on it when im not on the weights, i do 7 sets of 10 reps except on me stomach i do that till i cry, lol (crunches)


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

WHAT NO LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

dailos81 said:


> thanks for the advice on me diet, my training plan is all just upper body, chest back shoulder biceps triceps stomach i have a rowing machine i do ten to 20 minutes on it when im not on the weights, i do 7 sets of 10 reps except on me stomach i do that till i cry, lol (crunches)


do u do it all on the same day?????


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

no legs, never really thought about me legs i quess i was to busy trying to look good on top.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

no legs, never really thought about me legs i quess i was to busy trying to look good on top.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

jesus mate, what you want to look good for? the ladies. and legs aren't appreciated by the ladies? get your fvcking legs excercised man. 20 heavy squats, right fvcking now! :lol:

Disclaimer-Be carefull when doing squats, always get a spotter to help you, consult your doctor before undertaking any excercise programme. Start out with light weights and work your way up. Don't forget to do stretching and get plenty of rest.

All the best


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

not on the same day i do the rowing twice a week,

yep your wright, my legs wont know whats hit them! cheers


----------

